# Große Maränen



## Laksos (5. Februar 2003)

Eine Frage an die Boardies:

Wo gibt es in NRW Gewässer mit Großen Maränen zum beangeln mit der Hegene? - Wo sind Kartenausgabestellen? - Wo ist ein Bootsverleih an diesem Gewässer?


----------



## Da Barsch (5. Februar 2003)

hi,

halt mich bitte nicht für blöd oder so, aber was zum kuckuck sind maränen? gibts davon ein bild?

Barsch


----------



## Laksos (5. Februar 2003)

Im Bodensee heißen sie z.B. &quot;Felchen&quot;. Sie sehen in etwa aus wie große Weißfische, haben aber eine Fettflosse und gehören somit in die Familie der Salmoniden (Forellenartige). Ein Bild habe ich leider nicht zur Hand. - Vielleicht kannst du dir jetzt etwas darunter vorstellen!  :m


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2003)

Moin DaBarsch,

Maränen sind &quot;Renkenfische&quot;, z.b. Renke (Felchen), Schnäpel (Nordsee-/Ostseeschnäpel), Sandfelchen, Kilch, Gangfisch etc.

Sollten Dir als Österreicher eigentlich bekannt sein, oder?


----------



## Da Barsch (5. Februar 2003)

danke, hab nur noch nie marenen gehört. jetzt weiß ich was gemeint ist.

barsch


----------



## Klausi (5. Februar 2003)

Vor allem schmecken die geräuchert richtig geil.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo Laksos,
vielleicht hilft dir das hier :http://www.murl.nrw.de/sites/fische/default.htm 
weiter.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Laksos (5. Februar 2003)

Danke, Stephan! #6 

Tolle Seite, bloß der Link geht nicht. Über murl.nrw.de kam ich aber &quot;zu Fuß&quot; rein! Leider habe ich noch nichts konkretes zu meiner Frage bzgl. der *Großen*  Maräne in NRW, also am sinnvollsten ein See, gefunden. Muß diese Seite aber nochmal haargenau durchflöhen. - Angeblich soll&acute;s ja im Rhein bei uns 1 km vor der Tür vereinzelte &quot;Durchreisende&quot; (auch Schnäpel) geben, aber noch nie hier was von gehört. Tja, und mit &acute;ner Hegene von &acute;ner Buhne, ich weiß nicht!  :q - Trotzdem danke, Stephan!  :m


----------



## John85 (5. Februar 2003)

wie wärs mit dem Edersee? Dort wird gezielt auf Felchen geangelt und oft sind auch große dabei! Ich kann dir leider keine nähere Information zu dem See geben, such mal im Netz!


----------



## Laksos (5. Februar 2003)

Oh, Danke!

Beim AB-Treffen am Edersee bin ich zwar da, aber da wird wohl weniger geangelt, evtl. höchstens von Sohnemann am Campingplatz-Teich. Aber das ist ja auch schon wieder recht spät im Jahr, im September, vielleicht schau ich mir das vorher schon mal an, zumindest mach&acute; ich mich im Netz  schlau! Super! #6 

Wenn jemand noch andere Tips hat, gerne!  :m 

(P.S.: Gibts etwa auch welche im Rursee in der Eifel?)


----------



## Achim_68 (6. Februar 2003)

> Tja, und mit &acute;ner Hegene von &acute;ner Buhne, ich weiß nicht!


Prust, ich stell&acute; mir grad mal die Gesichter der anderen Angler vor, wenn wir zwei in Hitdorf vor der Hefefabrik am Rhein sitzen und auf der Buhne unsere Hegenen auspacken!
Obwohl, Du hast doch ein Boot oder? Da könnten wir doch auf den Rhein rausfahren..... :q


----------



## schirinowski (6. Februar 2003)

hi.

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt es recht ordentliche bestände im möhne- und sorpesee.

info gibt es bei :

-brinkhoff, flyfishing für die möhne
- angelsport dekonig für die sorpe

cheers


----------



## marca (6. Februar 2003)

hallo Laksos,
so weit ich weiß hat der Rursee doch einen guten bis sehr guten Felchenbestand.
Kartenausgabestellen und Bootsverleihe und die dazugehörigen Kosten findest Du &quot;natürlich&quot; auf www.der-Raubfischangler.de unter der Rubrik &quot;Gewässer&quot;.
Oder bei &quot;Links&quot; unter &quot;Vereine&quot; nachschauen.
Wie immer keine Werbung, nur Info!
Hoffe Dir weitergeholfen zu haben.

MfG
marca


----------



## Angelbu.de (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

Maränen (oder Renken oder Felchen) im Fließgewässer ist mir neu, der Rhein ist doch ein solcher, oder???
Lass mich aber gerne aufklären.
In manchen Gewässern wird übrigens auch vom Ufer auf Renken gefischt, mit Schwimmer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Heringsbändiger (6. Februar 2003)

@Laksos:
Maränen gibt&acute;s im Sorpesee.
Und wenn Du mal schön &quot;BITTE BITTE&quot; machst, bekommst Du einen
Guide mit Boot for nothing.


----------



## Laksos (6. Februar 2003)

@Angelbu.de
Es gibt auch noch die sogenannten Ostsee- oder Nordseeschnäpel, die zur gleichen Familie der Coregonen gehören. Diese ziehen in die Fließgewässer ebenfalls zum Laichen! Sie haben auch Fettflossen, deshalb reagieren sie wahrscheinlich genauso wie ihre Verwandten anderen Salmoniden, die Forellen und Lachse. 

So ziehen diese Schnäpel z.B. in den Oberrhein und zischen angeblich dabei auch vereinzelt in Kölle vorbei!   

@marca
Danke für deinen HP-Link, das hilft mir bzgl. Rursee doch schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!  :m 

@Achim 68
Mit &acute;ner 14m-Kopfrute und &quot;lange Arme machen&quot; könnte es gehen!  :q  (Nee, so selten, wie die bei uns sind, lohnt das garantiert nicht vom Ufer, Angelbu.de)
Und bewegtes Bootsangeln im Rhein ist bei uns ja forbidden, da müßte man schon Ankern!  :c  Da kann man sich aber auch gleich selber versenken, bei unserem Schiffsverkehr!  :q  :q


----------



## Laksos (6. Februar 2003)

:z  :z  :z  :z  :z 
Heringsbändiger, mein Freund!  :q 

Nu&acute; machste mir schon 3 Jahre den Mund wässrig, da wollte ich dich sowieso am WoE festnageln, da ich ja gerade mit Interesse frisch beim Thema bin! 
#v #v #v #v #v 

Die BITTE-BITTE-Frage hab&acute; ich auch für Samstag schon längst mit &acute;nem roten Schleifchen eingepackt! :m  

#g #2 #6 #v :z  :l  :q  :m


----------



## Angelbu.de (7. Februar 2003)

@ Laksos, #h 

Danke für die Info, habe auch selbst noch mal nachgelesen und festgestellt, dass sich die Gelehrten nicht so einig sind. Ist der Schnäpel nun ne eigene Gattung oder nicht? 
Fischst Du auch mit Hegene am Rhein? Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einige neue Nympfen mit Erfolg hergestellt (andere Farben und neuer Kopf), es währe interessant, ob diese auch auf Schnäpel fangen. :a 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Laksos (7. Februar 2003)

@Angelbu.de
Ob der Schnäpel eine eigene Gattung ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Wir haben ja schon viel aus dem Rhein gezogen, von echten Flundern, Schildkröten, Krebsen, Krabben, Fahrrädern, Damastkissen, Drogerieprodukten aus Latex und Watte, Pullovern, Fußbällen bis hin zu toten Vögeln und Hunden, aber ein Schnäpel hing bis jetzt noch nie dran!  :q 
Einziger Salmonide war mal eine RB-Forelle.
Nein, am stark strömenden Rhein wurde hier noch nie mit Hegene geangelt. Das Uferangeln mit Hegene ist mir auch nur von stehenden Gewässern (Seen) bekannt. 
Ich habe bisher noch nie mit der Hegene gefischt, will es aber mal ausprobieren! Deshalb hatte ich auch diesen thread hier eröffnet. Und wenn es nun entspr. Möglichkeiten in NRW gibt, umso besser, da spare ich mir einen extra &quot;Hegenen-Urlaub&quot; in der Ferne!  :m


----------

